
250k kilometers of Saturn's rings animated as a perspective fly-over [video] - bookofjoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac1i4iOg5rs
======
gus_massa
It would be interesting to see a how was this made.

There is an interesting comment about something at 3:35. Is it a mini moon or
only an artifact?

